# Size comparison



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey guys, I was wondering if someone could post a picture of a normal Chaos marine next to a guardsmen, as in a book I read it described a CSM they were fighting as nearly twice the size of them. Also, how big is a guardsmen next to an ork boy (pictures as well)?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I don't have pictures but I know that a guardsman excluding ogryns and ratlings are roughly 5'5" to 6'8" around and a marine can go anywhere from 7-9'.... The books often have little inaccuracies in them But it would be possible to have them twice the height. Say a short guardsman against a terminator for example.

With orks it really depends because orks vary a lot in height. Sure the warboss from AOBR is as tall as the dread:shok:. An ork boy I would say would be around the same height to a foot taller though


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks, but I would still like to see a picture. It was Commissar Cain versus a normal Chaos Space Marine.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

might not be purely height. could mean girth as well. if you weigh 50 kilos and i weigh 100 im twice as big as you. i know from the old ork dex warbosses averaged over 3 meters tall.










you see in this pic that ghazkull towers over the guardsman and hes not even right next to them.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The minis are not to true scale either, a normal marine should be as big if not slightly bigger then a Termie.





































The Truescales are by Tsuro at BandC

Hope this helps.


----------

